# Stihl PP80 Hand Pruners [ARS HP-VS9Z OEM?]



## elric (Mar 2, 2022)

Looking to replace the second Felco F2 [lost, not broke]. ARS makes a pretty neat hand pruner, the "VS" series. Stihl has their "PP" hand pruners, made in Japan... looks a whole lot like ARS...

Trying to find one NOT on Amazon or Flea-Bye. Not many on-line, looks to be sold in-store. Checked with a local Stihl dealer, two-three weeks out. Well, I can order one FROM Japan, beat the price even with shipping -AND- make the same delivery window... huh-huh.


----------



## elric (Mar 2, 2022)

elric said:


> ARS makes a pretty neat hand pruner, the "VS" series. Stihl has their "PP" hand pruners, made in Japan... looks a whole lot like ARS..


Just dropped the hammer on a Stihl PP80 from Arbor Tech Supply, 55 total, included S&H.

I will update you-all when they arrive.


----------

